# MK6 rotor size



## ldadalt (Nov 30, 2000)

Whats the OEM size for the rear rotors in a 2012 GTI? Need some new ones


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

Depends on model & options. Use this search:

http://www.ebcbrakes.com/buynow/webcat.shtml


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

2012 models will have Bosch rear brakes with rotor size of - 272x10


Please see our rotor section for replacement options, you also might want to look into upgrading to stainless steel lines and new pads as well flushing the lines all at once!



_Volkswagen Golf VI 2.0T > Braking _


Andy


----------

